# Interface instanzieren



## Runtime (18. Nov 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich, ein Interface mit Reflection zu instanzieren, wenn ja wie? Damit meine ich nicht das instanzieren von einer Klasse, die dieses Interface implementiert, sondern ein eigenes Objekt, mit dynamisch gesetzten Methoden.


----------



## Marco13 (18. Nov 2010)

Du suchst wohl Dynamic Proxy Classes


----------



## tfa (18. Nov 2010)

Ja und nein. Du kannst dir ein Proxy erzeugen:


```
MeinInterface interfaceObject = (MeinInterface) Proxy.newProxyInstance(MeinInterface.class.getClassLoader(), new Class[]{MeinInterface.class}, handler);
```

Das würd ich aber nicht "Instanziieren eines Interface" nennen.


----------



## Runtime (18. Nov 2010)

Danke, genau das habe ich gesucht! 
Edit: Noch eine kleine Frage: Geht das auch mit abstrakten Klassen?


----------



## tfa (18. Nov 2010)

> Noch eine kleine Frage: Geht das auch mit abstrakten Klassen?


Nein.


----------



## Runtime (18. Nov 2010)

Wie ginge es dort?


----------



## Marco13 (18. Nov 2010)

Vermutlich nur mit tiefen, frickeligen Eingriffen in den Bytecode (mit BCEL und einen eigenen Classloader oder so...)


----------



## bygones (19. Nov 2010)

kannst dir zb mal mockito - Project Hosting on Google Code anschauen... die koennen so ziemlich alles magic like erstellen


----------



## Runtime (19. Nov 2010)

Ok danke nochmal!


----------

